# 5.1 Surround Sound Test file



## fmjaguar7 (Jul 6, 2008)

i am looking for a file that will test my surround sound, i know all the speakers work, but what i really want to hear is something that shows off each speaker separately. 

something along the lines of a jet flying around in circles or something, going from FL>RL>RR>FR>C so i can ACTUALLY hear it in a 3d sense.

i just feel like i am lacking 3d sound.

i hope somebody understands what i am asking. i play a lot of video games as well as watch blu-ray Movies and want to make sure the software that came with my mobo isn't distorting my TRU surround sound or 3d'ness of my set up.

if someone shoots me from behind in BF:BC2, i wanna hear it all come from behind me in my room from my rear speakers.


----------



## fmjaguar7 (Jul 6, 2008)

i think i got it working from behind in game last night, would still like to hear a 3d audio file if such a thing exhists haha


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The audio drivers should have a speaker setup/test feature so that you can verify each speaker is working and adjust the volume of each channel for proper placement/balance. Some audio software, have audio files for "testing" similar to what you are describing.

And from a "surround" perspective, the majority of the audio in a surround (ie: 5.1 audio in a movie) soundtrack is on the front speakers. The center channel would have the most audio, followed by the front left/right, and lastly the rear left/right. Basically because you are almost always facing the action.


----------

